# Locating a copy of Periphyseon?



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2015)

Is there a relatively inexpensive copy of John Scotus Eriugena's _Periphyseon_ that isn't the Wipf & Stock edition? Evidently, W&S severely abridged their edition.


----------



## puritanbooks (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a copy only..

PERIPHYSEON
(The Division of Nature)
Tramladon by J.P. Sheldon-Williams
Revised by John J. O'Meara
1987
Dumbarton oaks
Washington


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2015)

puritanbooks said:


> I have a copy only..
> 
> PERIPHYSEON
> (The Division of Nature)
> ...



If I may ask, what is the ISBN?


----------



## puritanbooks (Jul 29, 2015)

ISBN 2-89007-634-2 Canada


----------



## puritanbooks (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a copy of this PERIPHYSEON
(The Division of Nature)
Tramladon by J.P. Sheldon-Williams
Revised by John J. O'Meara
1987
Dumbarton oaks
Washington 

in a pdf file.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 29, 2015)

If the work is copyrighted please do not use PB to share it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> If the work is copyrighted please do not use PB to share it.



Agreed, and I was more interested in a hard copy anyway.


----------



## puritanbooks (Jul 30, 2015)

I got my pdf file of Periphyseon from the site below for $8.99 and downloaded it.. 


https://www.scribd.com


----------



## puritanbooks (Jul 31, 2015)

I got my pdf file of Periphyseon from the site below for $8.99 and downloaded it.. 
A site that sells ebooks online..

https://www.scribd.com


----------



## py3ak (Jul 31, 2015)

If you don't want to read the Latin online in the PL, your cost is going to increase.

The 1976 English translation (which is what W&S reprinted) is a partial translation with summaries provided of untranslated sections. The 1987 translation based on the work of I.P. Sheldon-Williams doesn't seem to be readily available in print for less than $100. If you wanted to spend more, I do see a copy available from the UK for only $1558.68. 

A relatively recent Italian edition is only a bit cheaper. I would guess that most people arcane enough to take an interest are also arcane enough to read Latin.


----------

